# Pioneer AVIC D3 INSTALLED !!!!



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello Fellow Goat owners, i just got me D3 installed, let e tell you all that you will not be dissapointed. This is more than wonderfull to have, full nav, i-pod, bluetooth, radio, cds. I am extremly happy with the install, looks sharp with - in the cente counsol. And if anyone out there is wondering about the by-pass, liek to function your nav system while driving or movies, dont do it your self, let the shop do it. I didnt even have to tell them about it, they knew. only took the tech like a min. to do. I will post pictures up later on today.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Cool, the D3 is a great unit for the money. I like how you don't have to flip the screen down to insert a disc and the option to change the button colors as well. I have the Z2 installed in my goat and love it as well!! Post up some pics!! :cheers


----------



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

Yea brother, its a sweet device ! lol . Yea what you said about the flat screen not having to flip out, its awesome, and its also good, cause some of the flip-outs in the long run the mechanism stops working. He put some pics up of your set - up. Do you know anything about how to get the traffic thing ? ? ???


----------



## DLGII (Aug 9, 2007)

You have to get the GEX-P10XMT, it is the XM radio and Nav Traffic in one box. That will also require to subscribe to XM radio plus the Traffic service. I did, and ejoy it quite well. Check out Pioneer USA - Home for more details. I also have the bluetooth kit for hands free using my Moto Q Black. I was a iPod fan but the kept dying. I have always been die hard Microsoft, so I have a Zune. Custom fitted dock in the cen-console, and modified to put the eye up front to use the remote.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

baaadgoat said:


> ..... And if anyone out there is wondering about the by-pass, liek to function your nav system while driving or movies, dont do it your self, let the shop do it. I didnt even have to tell them about it, they knew. only took the tech like a min. to do. I will post pictures up later on today.


It is VERY easy to do oneselfe. Just move a wire from the harness and put it somewhere else and you done. avic411.net shows you how. neatest unit for sure!


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

were you able to still retain use of the steering wheel controls?


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

you can keep steering wheel controls with a part from PAC i used one in my car on a pioneer d-3 head


----------

